# JFileChooser: beim Save Dialog einen Dateinamen vorgeben?



## t3_chris (28. Aug 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit beim JFileChooser einen Dateinamen zum Speichern vorzuschlagen, finde
jedoch keine funktionierende Methode.

Habe es bereits über 

```
fc.setCurrentDirectory(new File("X:\BeispielDir\Sample.txt));
```
etc.. versucht, geht aber nicht...

Ist dies überhaupt möglich?

Danke im Voraus,
 christian


----------



## 0x7F800000 (28. Aug 2008)

könnte es evtl damit gehen? Einfach eine Datei von anfang an selbst setzen, wenn nichts anderes ausgewählt wird, wird halt die voreinstellung genutzt.

Hab's aber nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## Verjigorm (28. Aug 2008)

doch, das geht so!


----------



## Guest (28. Aug 2008)

Also bei mir funktioniert das nicht. Es wird zwar das Directory der File gewählt, das TextFeld bleibt aber leer.


----------



## Verjigorm (28. Aug 2008)

Andrey's Posting lesen und link klicken!


----------



## t3_chris (28. Aug 2008)

Danke! Funktioniert bestens, sorry für meinen Post von vorhin, war ein Fehler von mir.

 Danke an alle!


----------



## 0x7F800000 (28. Aug 2008)

jaja, immer diese Links in Tarnfarbe^^


----------

